# Using your device to hold the base of your RDA - RBA while re-wicking.



## Stew (10/7/20)

When using your device to hold the base of your RDA - RBA while re-wicking, turn it off. LOL.
The result is sore and you have to put new cotton if you burn it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 5 | Informative 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (10/7/20)

Amen to that haha. Done it more than once

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Stranger (10/7/20)

Ha ha, well done Stew. You are not the first and probably not the last.

Ouch ouch, that's gonna blister

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (10/7/20)

...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (10/7/20)

Wait until you forget to put the rda cap on coz you're wicking while on the phone. and try to take a pull at 100 watts

Fried lips for supper

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## Jengz (10/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Wait until you forget to put the rda cap on coz you're wicking while on the phone. and try to take a pull at 100 watts
> 
> Fried lips for supper


Eish, been there. Only cure is a bluk ZamBak

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/7/20)

Stew said:


> When using your device to hold the base of your RDA - RBA while re-wicking, turn it off. LOL.
> The result is sore and you have to put new cotton if you burn it.
> 
> View attachment 200829


@Stew i think we all done that ... don’t take it personally ... happens to all

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (11/7/20)

Stew said:


> When using your device to hold the base of your RDA - RBA while re-wicking, turn it off. LOL.
> The result is sore and you have to put new cotton if you burn it.
> 
> View attachment 200829



Yup. We've all been through that. It's the atty's way of marking it's owner. It's showing some love. Just like your first motor bike will mark you at least once with the exhaust.....lol. Got one of those "love bites" as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stew (11/7/20)

zadiac said:


> Yup. We've all been through that. It's the atty's way of marking it's owner. It's showing some love. Just like your first motor bike will mark you at least once with the exhaust.....lol. Got one of those "love bites" as well.


LOL. Motorbike love Mark's are evil. Especially on your inner upper arm where you just tried to reach around the beast.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (11/7/20)

Stew said:


> When using your device to hold the base of your RDA - RBA while re-wicking, turn it off. LOL.
> The result is sore and you have to put new cotton if you burn it.
> 
> View attachment 200829



You have been assimilated. Welcome to the club

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------

